# CWM not sticking



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I flashed from the updated rom manager but after a reboot it wont' stick. I'm doing something wrong... but don't know what.. I can flash then boot into it.. but when I reboot its gone again.

Rooted and unlocked following koush's method.


----------



## swm5126 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're on the stock ROM, you need to either remove or rename /system/recovery-from-boot.p. Do this with either a root explorer app or adb. As long as you don't remove or rename it, every time you boot into Android, it will reflash your recovery on boot to the stock recovery image.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy way is to use Root Explorer and navigate to /system/etc/install-recovery.sh and rename that to install-recovery.bak. Then reflash CWM.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

This way is the easiest.... once you've flashed cwm go into root explorer system/ scroll down till you see "recovery-from-boot.p" and rename it "1recovery-from-boot.p" without quotes of course


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Missed that part! Thanks guys that was quick lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn there are a lot of ways to do this lol. At least it's easy.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

this worked like a charm guys -- just wanted to say thanks. finally got myself a gnex -- coming from the razr. i have been a motorola person since the OG droid (before actually...) but can't take their BS anymore. gave my razr to my fiancee and stole her upgrade. she was complicit in the transaction -- she got a free razr!


----------

